# New Friend! Sabrina



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

The apartment was a little too quiet after Ringo's passing so I was considering getting a new friend. As it turned out a friend of a coworker was desperately trying to find a home for a seven year old female cat. 

I called the person today and asked them questions about the cat and it turned out she was going back to work forty hours a week and did not have time to give the cat attention.

That was a pretty lame reason to get rid of a pet to me, but I had her drive the cat up from Lake Havasu City, and I am already in love. She is already very friendly to me and purring.

Her name was Busterina. That, of course, is a stupid name; so I altered it slightly to a more pleasant sounding Sabrina.

I was told she would not use clumping litter so I have to get used to that, and She's been eating Friskies and Fancy Feast so I'd like to get her on healthier food as well.


































I can't get a good straight on shot of her with my slow camera, and she's running around her new place!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What a pretty girl.
I agree that's a lame excuse, I worked full time my whole adult life and have always looked forward to kitty greeting me when I get home.
I had a gray and white that resembles her, Meme wonderful cat.








Good luck with your new girl friend, hope she slows down enough for you to get some picture of her pretty kitty face, she looks like she has lovely eyes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Congoratz on your new friend! She's just lovely and sounds like she's settling in (and taking over) already!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad for Sabrina that you arrived when you did. If the woman thought she didn't have time for a cat while working full-time, chances are she wasn't exactly doting on her before that either.

She's a very pretty girl! It looks like she loves your house and is settling in nicely.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! Congrats on your new kitty!


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

She has made herself right at home on the ol' air mattress. Very meowy, too.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...what a cutie. Glad to see she's making herself right at home


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I love her! I also love the name Sabrina! It really suits her.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The little Charlie Chaplin mustache is adorable


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

awww she is so cute!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

> I was told she would not use clumping litter so I have to get used to that, and She's been eating Friskies and Fancy Feast so I'd like to get her on healthier food as well.


I had been feeding Missy Friskies wet and Friskies dry. I did try her on Fancy Feast dry as well, but it wasn't appreciated. I think Fancy Feast wet is a bit of a rip-off. Then I bought some Evo, avoiding the variety with turkey due to my departed Zenobi having refused it. She pouced on it when I first put it down, but now eats sparingly of it. I did try her on an expensive can of wet from the vets, but it was rejected. Since introducing the Evo, she seems to drink more water. Right now she always has a little Evo dry out and also some Friskies dry. At times she choses one, at times the other. Wet food goes down several times a day in very small amounts to avoid wastage. Sometimes the plate will get licked clean and she'll sit there staring at it. Then I'll give her a little more, which elicits a trill of pleasure. I have no idea if this is because she's happy to be getting more, or happy that she got her message across. 

All that is a long-winded way to say that you may have to experiment a bit, and that more expensive food is not necessarily healthier.

As to clumping litter, judgingby the lame excuse for rehoming her, she may have been given the cheapest clumping litter, which some cats don't like. When I got Zenobi, I lucked on to World's Best, and the only complaint I've heard about that is that it's dusty.

Sabrina is very pretty. You're lucky to have her as a friend.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

She is letting the cat go because she is getting a full-time job? Me getting a full-time job is why I am getting a cat! (I would have gotten one eventually as I have always wanted one, but dogs would have been my first choice as I am used to them). What other animal would be likely to sleep the day away while you are gone and be ready for snuggles and play that doesn't involve me jogging them around the city or getting down in wrestling positions when I get home?

*boggles*

Mind, I get that some cats are more high-maintenance then others, but I find it hard to imagine that the amount of time she would be home she couldn't spend some of it cuddling and fulfilling cat needs. Ah well, who can know what else might be going on in her life.

But the kitty is ADORABLE. It definitely is a good thing you grabbed her up, I bet she is going to be loved on lots in your house~


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Would love to see some more pictures, maybe taken during the day in natural light without the flash so we can see her pretty eyes without the Cutzu effect.
She looks to be a feisty little girl, this might be with the PO couldn't handle her.
Looks like you got one of those serendipitous occurrences.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Your new kitty is so purty! Congrats on getting her. I love that name too.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

We need an update on how you and your new little girl are getting on.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> The little Charlie Chaplin mustache is adorable



To be honest, I thought of a Hitler mustache first. XD


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Adorable - glad she's feeling at home already.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Sabrina and I are getting along great. She's a very chill cat, but I have gotten her to chase the laser pointer a few times. She loves for me to pet her while she eats, and if I stop she will look at me like, "What the heck?"
We have had some problems with late night meowing but it's getting better. She's eating well, and pretty much being a normal cat. She loves to sit in the window.

My bosses' boss, who suggested this cat to me, was in the office this morning and I talked to her about the cat. It turns out the woman's husband wanted the cat gone, and had said things like "Something's going to happen to that cat if you don't get rid of it." What a swell guy! The lady who gave me the cat gave me his card because he's a local entertainer. Think I'll find out where he's playing and go heckle him. Jerk.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She should have kept the cat and ditched the jerk, but her loss is your gain.
Night time in a new home can be stressful for any kitty, try getting her tuckered out before bed time.
Post more pictures.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Sure thing!

I bought her a new scratching post:










Rolling around










She never sits still at camera time, more rolling around










Even more rolls










Kitty in the window. In this light she almost looks like Ringo when he was healthy. They have the white in almost the exact same places.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice toys, she looks like a feisty kitty.
Since the jerk didn't like her, she obviously knew it and that doesn't make for a happy home, glad you found each other.
She look like a British Shorthair, roundish head and kind of a chunky build.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! She's going to be one spoiled cat.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute


----------

